# How many tags do you get ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That fella needs a auto-loader.lol.









Merry Christmas to you too Don.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is so wrong and so funny at the same time. LMAO	Good one !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> That fella needs a auto-loader.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey At least he didn't shoot Santa...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

And I thought I've just about seen everything, actually I'm surprised he hit anything shaking so bad.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good! But to answer your question here's a roll with 100 on it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Please take this in the spirit in which it is intended Matt......You suck !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

?? British deer society ?? WTH.... I thought you were English !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Please take this in the spirit in which it is intended Matt......You suck !!


I don't follow?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> ?? British deer society ?? WTH.... I thought you were English !


I am but its still the BDS?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

He meant you didn't have to answer how many tags pal.... and I'm glad he pointed out the British reference. LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> He meant you didn't have to answer how many tags pal.... and I'm glad he pointed out the British reference. LOL


I know Don wasn't really asking how many tags, I just thought I'd throw in a photo.

I don't see the point to the reference of the BDS its a charity made up of members from England, Scotland, Wales and Ireland so what??? I don't understand.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Means nothing. I think he was referring to when you got mad at someone for saying your British. Which many of us don't know the difference between British or English. It's really not a putdown Matt. You usually point out that your English and NOT British. That's all it was.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Exactly right Tom...as always.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Means nothing. I think he was referring to when you got mad at someone for saying your British. Which many of us don't know the difference between British or English. It's really not a putdown Matt. You usually point out that your English and NOT British. That's all it was.


But I still don't see the bloody point to it as its a charity's name! If I'd bought them from the National Gamekeepers Organisation instead of the BDS would there be something to say about it then? They are the same thing made for two different company's. Its got nothing to do with being English!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Matt, we were just joking. That's all it is.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't see the joke.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just giving you the hard time you like to give me. Wasn't meant as anything demeaning or spiteful. Just a play on words. I'm done. I'll leave all joking aside from now on. I'm about the least mean guy anyone will ever meet.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You've done nothing wrong Tom, I don't want you to stop being who you are just because I don't see the joke. I haven't felt that you've been demeaning or anything like that.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Question? Maybe this thread should have been labled-How many tags do you need? Matt, I can't imagine you using all those tags, no matter where they came from. Question? Matt, how much American, did all those tags cost ya? Around here I think one (Deer) tag cost $42.25 American = (31.265 EUR). Question? Matt, how many deer do you have at your disposal? Here in Arizona you can kill one (Deer) per calender year and thats iffy. Question? Matt, what kind of problems do you have to deal with to keep a gun for deer hunting over there? Over here, we can keep all the guns we want, but last I heard it was a different story on your side of the pond.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Jim we don't have a tag system over here. These are tag's to say where the deer came from, who shot it and that its fit for human consumption and can be sold. I can shoot a 1000 deer if I want, its upto the land owner as to how the deer are managed. Thats what I do manage deer. I have a ND in Game, Deer, Wildlife and Fishery Management, Deer Stalking Certificate Level 1 and a few others. We have no problems about owning firearms over here, never have done. So to answer your question Yes I could use all of those tags this season.

Don's thread was about the video not tag's, my mistake was to add my photo with only good humour in mind. I'm from England and like you love My country. The British Isles is made up of England, Scotland, Wales and Ireland. All different country's. All have beautiful countryside and all have wonderful people in them. But I hate being lumped together and made into one. I couldn't see the joke in Don's comments, to me they were pointless.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I can understand that, you are a true Englishman. But now I have a few more questions about managment. ?What is a Deer Stalking Certificate Level 1? How do I get one? I have stalked deer day in and day out, put the sneak like you never seen on all sorts of critters, mainly coyote, thats what I do. No-one has ever offered a certificate that had my name on it stating that I was a bonafied coyote or critter stalker. I've spent countless hours teaching other how to do the same and never received any documentation. ?How many deer do you "manage" per year? You say you could harvest all you want, thousands, but I realize that you probably only take care of enough to keep numbers at a maintainable level. About how many is that?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Jim I've got to dash so I'll sort those questions out later, here's one thing to look at.

http://www.bds.org.uk/deer_stalking_certificate_level_1.html


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

They're not going to give me a certificate, are they! It would be fun to try, but unfortunetly I'm not a citizen. I'd have to study your six types of deer and know them well. That pretty much shoots me down.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> I can understand that, you are a true Englishman. But now I have a few more questions about managment. ?What is a Deer Stalking Certificate Level 1? How do I get one? I have stalked deer day in and day out, put the sneak like you never seen on all sorts of critters, mainly coyote, thats what I do. No-one has ever offered a certificate that had my name on it stating that I was a bonafied coyote or critter stalker. I've spent countless hours teaching other how to do the same and never received any documentation. ?How many deer do you "manage" per year? You say you could harvest all you want, thousands, but I realize that you probably only take care of enough to keep numbers at a maintainable level. About how many is that?


Well Jim to give you an idea of how many 3 years ago we shot nearly 200 on the farm I help to manage the deer herd. Yes its a numbers game, keeping the population at a level where damage to crops, tree's, wild flowers etc is acceptable. Add in to that for the good of the herd so shooting out the crap, weak, old and injured. The most I've shot in a day is 5, out of a group I've dropped 4 and between me and 2 friends we did 17 over a weekend.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Some areas of Alaska we can shoot 5 caribou a day and if you have tags several day of shooting. The total for along the Haul road, the road north to Dead Horse along the pipe line 5 for the season is the limit. The tags are good for the time July 1 to June 30 of the next year. The regs. come out in January of each year. Perficaly clear now?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow ....I'll lock this thread.


----------

